# What is the difference between Kenpo/Kempo and Kajukenbo?



## AriesKai

Now I understand what the word Ka-ju-ken-bo means:

Ka - Karate
Ju - Judo
Ken - Kenpo
Bo - Chinese boxing

(at least, this is what i've found only over the internet alone)

And I understand that the above simply states that Kajukenbo is pretty much a mash of a number of great martial arts techniques... But what exactly is different between Kenpo and Kajukenbo? How are the two styles/arts alike and how are they different?
As far as I have researched, Kajukenbo is placed in the Kenpo category.

I am not really interested in any "style vs style" competition; but I am interested in how these two arts are different in regards to overall technique and approach.

I am curious because I have found a strong liking to both!

In Kenpo, I have noticed more neutralization of the attack (from the attacker), followed by pursuing the attacker placing him in the defensive, and quickly ending the fight - all with powerful and almost (if not) ruthless attacks.


I have found locations near me that offer both Kenpo and Kajukenbo, and I find no real logic in trying to study both arts at the same time (as that would only be counter-productive; no?).

Hopefully, someone with great experience and knowledge may explain this to me in "layman's terms"!


Thanks!


----------



## Doc

AriesKai said:


> Now I understand what the word Ka-ju-ken-bo means:
> 
> Ka - Karate
> Ju - Judo
> Ken - Kenpo
> Bo - Chinese boxing



Karate
Jujitsu/judo
Kenpo
Western Boxing Not Chinese Boxing which would be "Kenpo"

Watch and observe both, talk to the teachers and make a decision. Nothing anyone might tell you is incumbent on the schools you visit to conform to any of our descriptions of a style.


----------



## Matt

AriesKai said:


> Now I understand what the word Ka-ju-ken-bo means:
> 
> Ka - Karate
> Ju - Judo
> Ken - Kenpo
> Bo - Chinese boxing
> 
> (at least, this is what i've found only over the internet alone)
> 
> And I understand that the above simply states that Kajukenbo is pretty much a mash of a number of great martial arts techniques... But what exactly is different between Kenpo and Kajukenbo? How are the two styles/arts alike and how are they different?
> As far as I have researched, Kajukenbo is placed in the Kenpo category.
> 
> I am not really interested in any "style vs style" competition; but I am interested in how these two arts are different in regards to overall technique and approach.
> 
> I am curious because I have found a strong liking to both!
> 
> In Kenpo, I have noticed more neutralization of the attack (from the attacker), followed by pursuing the attacker placing him in the defensive, and quickly ending the fight - all with powerful and almost (if not) ruthless attacks.
> 
> 
> I have found locations near me that offer both Kenpo and Kajukenbo, and I find no real logic in trying to study both arts at the same time (as that would only be counter-productive; no?).
> 
> Hopefully, someone with great experience and knowledge may explain this to me in "layman's terms"!
> 
> 
> Thanks!



As Doc said, check out the classes and teacher. There is such a vast variety within each style that anything anyone here might say is  unlikely to apply that much. Kajukenbo can mean anything from Tai chi to Kenpo, and Kenpo can mean anything from a well-thought-out scientific of method fighting to McDojo fodder.


----------



## Tames D

Doc said:


> Western Boxing Not Chinese Boxing which would be "Kenpo"


 
Actually, It's western boxing AND chinese boxing.


----------



## AriesKai

I would also like to shout out a very big *THANK YOU* to Mr. Professor John Bishop, for his _very_ informative website, http://www.kajukenboinfo.com/ , and for his youtube videos as well. Had he not been so careful at explaining all of the concepts and attributes as well as techniques, I would have very little grasp on how Kajukenbo works!


So, again, *THANK YOU, SIR!*




Respectfully,
Aries Kai


----------



## Doc

Tames D said:


> Actually, It's western boxing AND chinese boxing.



Actually it's western boxing, and Chinese Boxing is the KENPO.


----------



## Tames D

Doc said:


> Karate
> Jujitsu/judo
> Kenpo
> Western Boxing Not Chinese Boxing which would be "Kenpo"


 
Ka - represented Karate
Ju - represented Judo and Jujitsu
Ken - represented Kenpo
Bo - represented Both Chinese and Western Boxing

Kajukenbo, The Original Martial Art : page 17
By John Bishop


----------



## just2kicku

Doc said:


> Western Boxing Not Chinese Boxing which would be "Kenpo"
> 
> .


 

The BO is for Chinese boxing. Although Peter Choo was an Army boxer and influenced the BO part of it also, Clarence Chang is the one responsible for the Sil Lum influence, or Chuan Fa part of the branch. The Chinese boxing part of it.


----------



## LawDog

What Doc has stated is pretty much true. But since Kenpo is "eclectic" each school and or style is different.
Example,
those of the original S.K.K. lineage learned a system that had little or no real Chinese boxing in it. If you look at the true lineage you will find that many leaders had a heavy back ground in American boxing. The Chinese boxing appeared after the infamous name change to "Shaolin Kenpo". Chinese material was either added in or just made up later on down the road.
Because you have a few Chinese presets or forms in a system and you haven't learned the "core" of Chinese boxing then you don't kave Chinese boxing in your style.
Bottom line here, look into your system to see if the "core" boxing that you are learning is based on a real Chinese system or instead, on a type of American / English type boxing system.
:boxing:


----------



## John Bishop

Actually, "Original Method" Kajukenbo is made up of techniques from 7 arts.  The 5 founders main arts were: 
Peter Choo = Korean Karate
Joe Holck= Danzan Ryu Jujitsu & Kodokan Judo
Frank Ordanez= Danzan Ryu Jujitsu & Kodokan Judo
Adriano Emperado= Kenpo jiujutsu
George "Clarence" Chang= Sillum Pai Kung Fu

And all 5 founders boxed as teens and adults.  And Emperado had escrima training also.  
Being that Emperado was the leader, Kenpo Jiujutsu was used as the base art, and the techniques from jujitsu, judo, karate, kung fu, escrima, and western boxing were added to enhance the new self defense system.
At the time the founders wanted to co-exist and be accepted into the Asian martial arts community, so they emphasized the 5 Asian arts in their name; Ka-ju-ken-bo.  
Since there was no such thing as "mixed martial arts" at the time, and Emperado was the leader of the system, they aligned themselves with the "kenpo" groups.  Later on in the 70's, the "Chuan Fa", Tum Pai", and "Wun Hop Kuen Do" branches aligned themselves with the kung fu community.  This is why Kajukenbo WHKD practitioners like Al Dacascos, Eric Lee, Mark Dacascos, Malia Bernal, etc are commonly known as "kung fu" practitioners.
Today, most of us consider the system to be a "Hawaiian (American) Mixed Martial Art".    

The main difference I see between Kajukenbo and kenpo/kempo is the heavy use of judo and jujitsu in Kajukenbo.  In the "original method" about 65% of the self defense combinations will contain judo/jujitsu techniques.  Escrima gunting techniques, limb destruction techniques, and stepping patterns are also used in Kajukenbo.  As is boxing footwork and punches.  And most Kajukenbo practitioners can ground fight pretty well.  Not as good as judo black belts, but much better then most strickly stand up fighters.  
In Kajukenbo we like to use moderate to full contact in our training and sparring.  
Very important in Kajukenbo is the spirit of "Ohana" (family) amongst our practitioners.  Around the world, no matter what organization, we consider ourselves Kajukenbo ohana first, organization second.  

Now, when it comes to which style to pick: don't pick a style, pick a instructor.  
Plenty of kenpo/kempo instructors enhance their system with grappling, boxing, muay thai, etc.  And a lot of kenpo guys like to bang hard.  So I'd look at what the instructor is teaching, and make my decision on that.


----------



## AriesKai

Very informative, Professor! Thank you!
I would cherish the day I ever receive the honor in training under you. I feel that I have very much that I can learn from you!


----------



## Danjo

AriesKai said:


> Very informative, Professor! Thank you!
> I would cherish the day I ever receive the honor in training under you. I feel that I have very much that I can learn from you!


 
While I am very fortunate to train where I do, don't sell other Kaju teachers short before giving them a try. Lots of good folk out there to train with. Empty your cup and se what they have to offer. 

And, obviously stop by if you're ever out here.


----------



## AriesKai

Danjo said:


> While I am very fortunate to train where I do, don't sell other Kaju teachers short before giving them a try. Lots of good folk out there to train with. Empty your cup and se what they have to offer.
> 
> And, obviously stop by if you're ever out here.



Yes, sir! Thank you very much!!


----------



## shaolinmonkmark

John Bishop said:


> Actually, "Original Method" Kajukenbo is made up of techniques from 7 arts. The 5 founders main arts were:
> Peter Choo = Korean Karate
> Joe Holck= Danzan Ryu Jujitsu & Kodokan Judo
> Frank Ordanez= Danzan Ryu Jujitsu & Kodokan Judo
> Adriano Emperado= Kenpo jiujutsu
> George "Clarence" Chang= Sillum Pai Kung Fu
> 
> And all 5 founders boxed as teens and adults. And Emperado had escrima training also.
> Being that Emperado was the leader, Kenpo Jiujutsu was used as the base art, and the techniques from jujitsu, judo, karate, kung fu, escrima, and western boxing were added to enhance the new self defense system.
> At the time the founders wanted to co-exist and be accepted into the Asian martial arts community, so they emphasized the 5 Asian arts in their name; Ka-ju-ken-bo.
> Since there was no such thing as "mixed martial arts" at the time, and Emperado was the leader of the system, they aligned themselves with the "kenpo" groups. Later on in the 70's, the "Chuan Fa", Tum Pai", and "Wun Hop Kuen Do" branches aligned themselves with the kung fu community. This is why Kajukenbo WHKD practitioners like Al Dacascos, Eric Lee, Mark Dacascos, Malia Bernal, etc are commonly known as "kung fu" practitioners.
> Today, most of us consider the system to be a "Hawaiian (American) Mixed Martial Art".
> 
> The main difference I see between Kajukenbo and kenpo/kempo is the heavy use of judo and jujitsu in Kajukenbo. In the "original method" about 65% of the self defense combinations will contain judo/jujitsu techniques. Escrima gunting techniques, limb destruction techniques, and stepping patterns are also used in Kajukenbo. As is boxing footwork and punches. And most Kajukenbo practitioners can ground fight pretty well. Not as good as judo black belts, but much better then most strickly stand up fighters.
> In Kajukenbo we like to use moderate to full contact in our training and sparring.
> Very important in Kajukenbo is the spirit of "Ohana" (family) amongst our practitioners. Around the world, no matter what organization, we consider ourselves Kajukenbo ohana first, organization second.
> 
> Now, when it comes to which style to pick: don't pick a style, pick a instructor.
> Plenty of kenpo/kempo instructors enhance their system with grappling, boxing, muay thai, etc. And a lot of kenpo guys like to bang hard. So I'd look at what the instructor is teaching, and make my decision on that.


 

to a "T"


----------

